# Civil Service Exam April 2005



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

THE COMMONWEALTH OF MASSACHUSETTS
Human Resources Division

Entry Level Municipal Civil Service Examination
Police Officer
Opportunities Available in Cities and Towns and MBTA Police

Application Deadline: February 21, 2005

Written Examination: Saturday, April 30, 2005

Minimum Qualifications:

* You must be a non-smoker at the time of and after appointment.
* If you'll be 32 or older as of April 4, 2005, please obtain and read the detailed examination announcement before applying.
* You must pass a medical and physical ability examination prior to appointment.
* You must have a high school diploma or equivalency certificate approved by the Mass. Dept. of Education OR three years experience in the armed forces of the United States with last release or discharge under honorable conditions.

Apply online at http://www.mass.gov/hrd/csintro.htm or submit your application with a $60 fee payable by money order to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, or request a fee waiver. Visa and MasterCard are accepted at the Human Resources Division. No personal checks or cash will be accepted. Additional information about the examination, eligibility requirements, and the application process is available at the Human Resources Division, One Ashburton Place, Boston, MA 02108. Hours are Monday through Friday, 8:45 AM - 5:00 PM. You may also call 617-878-9895. Recorded information is available 24 hours a day

Applications may also be obtained at most city and town halls, and at local police stations.
For applications and examination information call: 617-878-9895
Outside the Boston area call: 1-800-392-6178

Women, minorities, veterans and people with disabilities are encouraged to apply. We do not recommend or endorse any private school, service or publisher offering preparation and/or publications for this examination and we are not responsible for their advertising claims.

Apply online at: http://www.mass.gov/hrd/csintro.htm


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Exam Registration Dates for Police & Corrections Officer have been pushed out a week.
Is this common? I cant believe its due to a lack of interest....*


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

KozmoKramer";p="57488 said:


> *Exam Registration Dates for Police & Corrections Officer have been pushed out a week.
> Is this common? I cant believe its due to a lack of interest....*


No, they do that for every test. I'm not exactly sure why, but they do.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I would bet it has to do with... MONEY. They probably have not reached the number of applicants needed to meet their financial wants/needs for the exam.

Ryan


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

ryan933";p="57515 said:


> I would bet it has to do with... MONEY. They probably have not reached the number of applicants needed to meet their financial wants/needs for the exam.
> 
> Ryan


Ahhhh yes, the answer to 99 out of 100 questions...$$$


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

GREEDY GREEDY GREED GREED GREEDY GREEDIER GREEDY GREED!

Did I mention that I think the state is being a little greedy?


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thank God I will never have to take another one of those friggin tests ever again....


----------



## ShortyCO (Mar 15, 2005)

Why is it that they jumped up on the price from $60.00 to $85.00 to take the test??


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

ShortyCO";p="60921 said:


> Why is it that they jumped up on the price from $60.00 to $85.00 to take the test??


Its a late fee


----------



## ShortyCO (Mar 15, 2005)

Any idea of when the next civil service exam (after april) will be??


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

so the test is not going to be on April 30?


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="61522 said:


> so the test is not going to be on April 30?


No one said that.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh ok, cause i'm schedule to take the test on April 30


----------



## ShortyCO (Mar 15, 2005)

So let me get this straight, they lengthen the application period, raise the price so they can milk you for all you have because you wont be able to take it again till 2007....
I just wanted to make sure i was getting the point of it all..... :roll:


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

ShortyCO";p="62537 said:


> So let me get this straight, they lengthen the application period, raise the price so they can milk you for all you have because you wont be able to take it again till 2007....
> I just wanted to make sure i was getting the point of it all..... :roll:


There are the reasons I'm glad I don't have to take the exam anymore. Good luck to all those who are taking it.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Bravo why you don't have to take it anymore?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

NegroRotary";p="64458 said:


> Hey Bravo why you don't have to take it anymore?


Is this a real question? If so, he most likely has a job now!


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

he does? ahhhh! hmm, really?


----------

